
Show HN: CovidWatch – Real Time Coronavirus Tracker with Trend Analysis and News - aiyan
https://covidwatch.io
======
vladsanchez
It's one of, if not the most, fluid Covid dashes out there. It even features
news in geographical context. Great job!

~~~
aiyan
Thank you! As high-school students, this means a lot to us. We hope people
using our site will pass on their kindness by donating to the Coronavirus
relief fund.

~~~
vladsanchez
Got some feedback from my Canadian coworkers who stated Covidwatch.io didn't
work/load since they have no Counties or States.

Feature request: Always default to a feasible geo-context.

Is it possible!?

------
downvoteme1
What is the source of this data. Looks like out of lacking behind worldometer

------
easytiger
For what definition of real time?

